# raft-to-kayak ratio for raft-support MF salmon



## meatsauce123 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey im planning a trip to MF salmon on a private permit, and its looking to be 15-18 people (including the people potentially rafting). How many rafts should we take for a comfortable 6-night trip? (kayakers will be in playboats; also have to carry enough alcohol) I have no experience with raft support.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

meatsauce123 said:


> Hey im planning a trip to MF salmon on a private permit, and its looking to be 15-18 people (including the people potentially rafting). How many rafts should we take for a comfortable 6-night trip? (kayakers will be in playboats; also have to carry enough alcohol) I have no experience with raft support.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


In my raft, carrying gear for 2 people solo is easy, so I think if kayakers carried their personal drybag, and the rafts carried their tents, group gear was spread out among rafts, it would be easy to support 4 people besides myself on my 14' boat. Kayakers would not get big camp chairs in this scenario. If the kayakers weren't going to carry any of their personal gear, 2-3 people (in addition to rower) is more realistic. If you have bigger rafts, more people per boat is realistic. It really depends on how minimialist you are going to go. The more minimalist, the fewer rafters you need. The quantity (and type) of alcohol is important, it can be like a whole additional person if it's all beer.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Yeah, I like one raft supporting the captain and 2 kayakers/passengers as a good goal for the ratio.


----------



## jmalefyt (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds like you will need me to row some gear for all those kayakers...


----------



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

meatsauce123 said:


> Hey im planning a trip to MF salmon on a private permit, and its looking to be 15-18 people (including the people potentially rafting). How many rafts should we take for a comfortable 6-night trip? (kayakers will be in playboats; also have to carry enough alcohol) I have no experience with raft support.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe



Make sure to bring at least 1 30 pack per person per day


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

meatsauce123 said:


> Hey im planning a trip to MF salmon on a private permit, and its looking to be 15-18 people (including the people potentially rafting). How many rafts should we take for a comfortable 6-night trip? (kayakers will be in playboats; also have to carry enough alcohol) I have no experience with raft support.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe



That all depends on the time of year and how big the rafts are. Spring time I can run gear for three or four plus all my crap which is not a little, since I carry the kitchen and the bar.

Sounds like 4 to 5 to me. Or three or four if you really want to go commando and it's high water. Size of boat will dicate too.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

carvedog said:


> That all depends on the time of year and how big the rafts are. Spring time I can run gear for three or four plus all my crap which is not a little, since I carry the kitchen and the bar.
> 
> Sounds like 4 to 5 to me. Or three or four if you really want to go commando and it's high water. Size of boat will dicate too.


What length boat do you run?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

lhowemt said:


> What length boat do you run?


Maravia Williwaw 2, It's listed as 15'9" in some specs. I measure it closer to 17. Maybe they measure contact point on the bottom.
I usually take 2-3 plus me, camera gear (large peli case and tripod). 
Four boxes ( seat, huge front kitchen box, side boxes) and a large table, midsize cooler ( 105 to 120 ), 4 drybags and the repair, waterjug, personal rockets, pair of chairs, couple of fly rods, pin kit, trauma kit, dragbag and on and on. 

And the kayakers wonder why it takes so long so strap all the carp in.


----------

